# weathering



## Lomax (Jul 28, 2013)

I used the forum search but didn't have much luck. How is it done? I guess Im curious about the basics and how-to's. 
Thanks
-Will


----------



## oldsarge218 (May 23, 2011)

There are any number of videos on weathering on Youtube, if that helps.
God Bless 
Bob


----------



## dm73 (Apr 10, 2012)

Try this forum, loads of info on there.
http://theweatheringshop.com/bucket.html


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I use artist chalks shaved into a powder. You can get a whole range of colors fairly cheap (although the more expensive brands do seem to have more pigment.)

Simply smudge on with your finger in various colors until you like the effect. If you don't like it. Simply wet a paper towel and wipe it off.

Once you like the results, spray with a light coat of Spray can flat clearcoat (Home depot or Lowe's has it cheaper than a hobby store.)


----------

